# So now we have THREE! *cue circus music* Anybody out there who fosters?



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

My musketeers! :wub:

Well, not yet. And it is "only temporary". Right? Right.  

Some backstory: Some family members of mine were driving through the desert (somewhere near lancaster) when they saw two dogs runnning alongside the road. One, which will be the one we are taking in, is a GSD puppy. Well, at least she looks like a 4-6month old purebred. Ears are just about up. Her companion was a very matted mini poddle boy. They pulled over, opened the door and both dogs jumped right in. 

It ended up they could not find an owner, and no one can keep them. They were supposed to go to the lancaster shelter this weekend, bc they cannot hold onto them much longer.

I'm not the bleeding heart type, but we couldn't let her go to the lancaster shelter. Just the previous day, I met a puppy one of my friends' mother was fostering...she had just been pulled from the lancaster shelter, and she told me how much of a **** hole she thought it was. It sure sounded bad. An odd coincidence too.

So we are taking her on a "just fostering basis". Because she is so young, I want to work with her and make her a really awesome dog for somebody. I want to train basic obedience, crate/potty train, and socialize her VERY well! I cannot keep this dog, as cute of an idea as it is. So instead of SET on keeping her, I am SET on seeing her go to a responsible family who will love her forever.

So, after this novel...anybody out there have fosters? What is your experience? Should I rehome her privately or go through a rescue group? 
One of the first things I was going to do after she settled into our house was get a double-check scan for a chip...and then some vaccine boosters. She probably isn't spayed either. am I on the right track here? any advice?

Ah! Sorry for all the text...I just wanted to share. This is new for me.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your best bet is going through a rescue. That way she can get the vet care she needs, spay, advertised, and help screening applicants. It's very difficult to place a dog on your own.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

You need to file a report about finding them with the animal shelters local to where they were found. Someone might be desperately looking for their dogs. 

Also, find out the stray/hold period for dogs in your area. Some places it is a week, other places it is ten days, sometimes it is business days and other times it is different depending upon whether the dogs were wearing collars or not. 

It probably would be best for you to contact a local rescue and let them help you with this. Also, sometimes when dogs are lost, folks call the local rescues and see if any dogs have been found that match their dog's description. 

Thanks for helping these guys. Good luck with it!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't agree that it's difficult to place a dog on your own, but given that this sounds like your first foster, I would go through a rescue.

It's not that difficult to get a dog vetted (vac's, HW check, speuter) especially if you use low cost clinics to help save money. Anyone with half a brain can screen a home. Call their vet for references, talk to a couple friends of theirs, VISIT THEIR HOME (this one is a biggie), etc.

I've fostered a TON of dogs for well over the past decade. All ages, all health conditions, tons of breeds. I have done many on my own as well. Personally, I prefer doing it on my own or working with an organization that allows me to do the majority of the home screening and they have the final say. I do not foster for organizations that place the dog without the input and cooperation of the foster home. Most say they do, but I find that in general they do the majority of the placing and screening of the home.


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hopefully you will fall in love with that little angel and won't be able to let go.....and if you definitely must let go, please follow previous advice and go thru a rescue. But consider keeping her.....look at those eyes.....


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

The family members who found them said they: posted found ad on craigslist, left information at all the shelters, and put an ad in the paper. They also checked for a chip on both dogs. 
Also, they were found in the middle of nowhere looking pretty shabby...I know that doesn't mean that someone isn't looking for them, but dogs get dumped out there all the time. 

I was going to post another found ad for La and OC and let the local rescue groups know. If I don't hear anything in a few weeks, I will start looking for a home for her. 

I was going to take the questions from a rescue website and use those...as well as asking for vet references, proof of home ownership, etc. Then home check. But I have e-mailed the rescue asking them about it. I know they are very full 

Thanks for the info

**Sorry I posted this in general btw


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Please make sure you spay this puppy before she is placed. Do the home visit and check references!!

And take lots of pictures because you'll want to look back on this experience in the future!
Sheilah


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

sit said:


> Please make sure you spay this puppy before she is placed. Do the home visit and check references!!
> 
> And take lots of pictures because you'll want to look back on this experience in the future!
> Sheilah


She will for sure be spayed before we let her go to someone else. It eliminates any and all drama, and makes the wrong type of people go away.

In fact, we have decided to spay her right away. Apparently the poodle she was running around in the desert isn't fixed either...and it is a he! I doubt she has gone into heat yet, but bc it is possible we are just gonna spay her now 

With the pics...There will probably be hundreds. I will post some of them when I get her home today 

**I have not heard back from the rescue yet...I know they are VERY full so we may just do this ourselves so as to not take resources from them. We will see how it goes.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

TankGrrl66 said:


> I doubt she has gone into heat yet, but bc it is possible we are just gonna spay her now


How long have the dogs been found? Is the stray hold period up? What efforts have YOU made to find their owners?

I would wait to spay until you know you definitely aren't going to find her owner. As much as I am all for spay/neuter of pets, I'd be mad if I lost my puppy and got her back spayed and with a ton of shots.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Be very careful about spaying this puppy. One of my rescue friends found a 5 month old pit bull puppy wandering around a Jack In The Box parking lot, she took it in but couldn't foster because she was full so she spayed the dog and then I fostered her. We tried for 3 weeks to find an owner and they finally came forward. My friend got cussed out for spaying their dog and it was a huge mess. 

As far as fostering goes, I have been fostering for 5 years now and have done some fostering on my own without the aid of a rescue. You never know how long you will have the dog for so be prepared to potentially spend a lot of money if you are doing it on your own. I would also never adopt out a dog without having the new owner sign a contract and doing the same things a rescue does...vet reference check and home visit. If the person doesn't have vet history I would have them contact a vet they plan to use and then you call the vet to make sure they have done so and they actually plan on bringing in new pup for a check up.

Going through a rescue can be a lot easier(they cover all medicals, take care of the application process for you, you can bring the dog to adoption events to get exposure) but a lot of rescues have a lot of drama and politics going on. I have never fostered for a rescue that didn't let me have final say on who my foster dog is adopted to. The rescue provides help but it will usually be your decision as to where your dog ends up, given it is an approved applicant.


----------

